# session in wrong state? internet dropouts



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

```
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall kernel: Mounting root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall kernel: session in wrong state
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall last message repeated 3 times
```

what does this mean?

Also would this possbily affect internet connection. Sometime the server become unresponsive via ssh but then eventually restarts. We also loose internet connection on our 50 computers

Freebsd 5.4
DHCP server and PF for firewall / nat / load balancing / DNS redirect
<Intel 82559 Pro/100 Ethernet>
Bridged Naked DSL connection ADSL 2+ Speeds
CPU: Pentium III/Pentium III Xeon/Celeron (449.95-MHz 686-class CPU)
iinet (isp)

ppp.log says this when the internet goes down.


```
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  AUTHPROTO[4] 0xc023 (PAP)
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x6d36d9b9
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerStart
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Stopped --> Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  QUALPROTO[8] proto c025, interval 45000ms
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x09943973
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(2) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MRU[4] 1492
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP:  MAGICNUM[6] 0x09943973
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: LayerUp
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output: floharrislodge ********
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: MPPE: Not usable without CHAP81
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP:  DEFLATE[4] win 15
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP:  PRED1[2] 
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: FSM: Using "deflink" as a transport
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Initial --> Closed
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerStart.
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(1) state = Closed
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 127.0.0.1
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Closed --> Req-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigReq(1) state = Req-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 203.55.231.88
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigAck(1) state = Req-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 203.55.231.88
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(2) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x80fd (Compression Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: CCP: deflink: State change Req-Sent --> Stopped
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigRej(1) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  COMPPROTO[6] 16 VJ slots with slot compression
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(2) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 127.0.0.1
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 255.255.255.255
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(3) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigNak(2) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 124.170.66.4
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] changing address: 127.0.0.1  --> 124.170.66.4
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 203.0.178.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: Primary nameserver set to 203.0.178.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: Secondary nameserver set to 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: SendConfigReq(3) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 124.170.66.4
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 203.0.178.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(4) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: RecvConfigAck(3) state = Ack-Sent
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  IPADDR[6] 124.170.66.4
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  PRIDNS[6] 203.0.178.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP:  SECDNS[6] 203.215.29.191
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: State change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: deflink: LayerUp.
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: IPCP: myaddr 124.170.66.4 hisaddr = 203.55.231.88
Apr  5 10:39:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Command: MYADDR: !bg /sbin/pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf
Apr  5 10:39:44 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(5) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:44 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:44 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:39:47 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(6) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:47 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:47 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:39:50 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(7) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:50 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:50 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:39:53 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvProtocolRej(8) state = Opened
Apr  5 10:39:53 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: -- Protocol 0x8057 (Internet Protocol V6 Control Protocol) was rejected!
Apr  5 10:39:53 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  5 10:40:40 firewall ppp[207]: tun0: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(1) state = Opened
```

Thanks for your help, I hope I posted this correctly. Let me know if I need to change something next time.


----------



## skeletor (Oct 15, 2010)

add 

```
disable ipv6cp
```
in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf


----------



## markcoker (Oct 16, 2010)

Problem has been solved. Line problems were part of the cause. System has now also been upgraded. Thanks all you help.


----------

